Ask HN: What software has improved your life the most? - TheDarkOne
======
shubb
Okcupid - although recent dating apps are apparently more challenging, at
least for a time dating sites helped nerdy people find each other, and have
those awkward 'do you want to date me' conversations in a safe way.

------
softwaredoug
Probably some software in a medical device that helped with some simple
preventive medical procedure

~~~
quickthrower2
Yeah whatever software they use to help discover, develop and trial
vaccinations too.

------
rikroots
Word processing software. I remember my first job as a lowly admin assistant
in the Civil Service where my job was to manage with the team's post, file
lots of pieces of paper, and deal with the Divisional Typing Pool ruled by the
fearsome and never-to-be-forgotten Mrs Kagan. Word processors not only changed
the office organisation structure forever, it saved me from having to approach
Mrs Kagan to ask for a letter to be retyped because my boss wanted to add a
couple of words "just here, and here - today if possible ... please?".

------
anotheryou
well I guess we have to exclude the staples, right? operating systems,
infrastructure, messengers, browsers, navi apps.

I love:

org-mode

autohotkey (windows)

firefox add-ons and userscripts

an alternative keyboard layout (and QMK for a hardware implementation)

kodi

calibre

sumatra pdf

well and including historically: I learned programming through macromedia
flash

------
TheTrotters
Anki. Spaced repetition + testing effect made learning (math, in my case) much
better and more efficient.

~~~
ab510
How did you use Anki(what kind of flashcards?) for math?

------
tobbob
H.264 compression, or whatever makes video on the internet work.

~~~
quickthrower2
Fast cheap bandwidth and storage too then.

------
slmjkdbtl
Xiami, Douban, Spotify, Youtube, Bandcamp, SoundCloud, Wikipedia,
RateYourMusic, Soulseek, ... no music no life!

------
alfonmga
Stand ([https://getstandapp.com](https://getstandapp.com))

It reminds me to stand up once an hour.

------
vegadodo
git, vs code

I do most of my homework on vs code, and use git to track and archive all my
coding-related stuff to private repo. Seriously, it gives me peace of mind and
euphoric joy when I finish my homework and push to the repo.

------
kyranjamie
Google Maps

------
meiraleal
mIRC and its "powerful" mIRC scripting. Writing bots in 1999 was more
interesting than nowadays.

------
caseyscottmckay
Vim, Intellij Idea, Java, Python, Bash

------
sloaken
Solitaire - LOL

Internet browsers - almost any one.

GUI compilers / dev environment

GIT

Excel

Word

------
kirubakaran
Emacs

Linux

Lisp

Python

I owe them pretty much everything.

